# Ram truck reliability



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking to pull the trigger on a new 3/4 ton gasser. How are your newer Rams holding up


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a two friends with them and they are holding up well. Growing up, my dad drove the Dodge trucks and used them on the farm. He had a 1976 Dodge club cab pick up with the 318 V-8 in it. We would carry a cab over camper, which he made and was heavy, on two vacations a year to Abilene, Texas and to New Mexico and Colorado, plus several trips a year to the lake for fishing/camping. He also used it on the farm regularly. I remember when he sold it, the miles were almost 350,000 and the only thing he ever did was the normal maintenance.

I had a 2001 Dodge Ram extended cab 1/2 ton pick up with the 318 v-8 motor. It was a great truck until about 100,000 miles, the AC went out. I had a "shade tree" mechanic work on it and "mysteriously" other things started breaking, but he would fix for a fee. After spending $5400 over 3 months with the guy, I sold it. I think it would have keep running fine if I went to the dealer or a "real" mechanic to get it fixed.

I heard the 2000's model Dodge Ram truck had issues with non-motor/tranny items. I work two people with the newer ones (2010 to 2015) and they have not had any issues.


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a 2014 1500 4x4 w/HEMI, 3 recalls, no other problems.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I have a 2010 1500 hemi. A fuel tank pressure sensor was bad when new, idler pulley and evaporator at 70k miles, plugs and brakes at 90k miles, AFM solenoids at 125k miles.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Had a 2010 Ram 2500 Diesel, 2013 Ram 3500 Diesel, and 2014 Ram 3500 diesel, all three were very good with the exception of the 13 that had check engine light issues from a faulty exhaust sensor. (never ran bad just a CEL on often)


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 07, 3/4 ton gasser.

240k no major issues. Daily driver. Just bolt on changes. AC Compressor. I do have a fuel vacuum light on, but I live in a non-emissions county. So I don't care.

AND I need to replace the ductwork. The actuators were too strong for the tabs.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Just bought a 2015 Cummins 4x4 last week. I towed my 9000lb offshore boat to rockport after I got it and it was a big improvement over the 04' 2500 I had before. More power, better ride and quieter. I'm sure the gas motor will do just fine.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Had a 2010 Ram 2500 Diesel, 2013 Ram 3500 Diesel, and 2014 Ram 3500 diesel, all three were very good with the exception of the 13 that had check engine light issues from a faulty exhaust sensor. (never ran bad just a CEL on often)


I've got a 2012 2500 that has the _same_ problem. It's an O2 sensor heater. Dealer recall was supposed to fix it by reprogramming the computer, but it didn't work. Now I just ignore it when it lights up (intermittently) and pull the codes from time to time to make sure it isn't something new. It doesn't hurt anything, just runs in open loop for a little longer until it heats up.

Other than that, I've had to replace the batteries.

I was always told the interior stuff would fall apart, but the drive train would be solid. Knock-on-wood, I've had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just bought a 2016 Power Wagon 6.4 Hemi 2500, Love it. The only thing I didnt like but have since remedied was the eco mode that the truck would go into when I took my foot off the excelerator or was in stop and go traffic, A large truck like this operating on 4 cylinders to save gas is not practicual. Too much lug on the motor and transmission. I figured out how to turn it off by manualy shifting the truck into 6th and not into overdrive while normal driving.


----------



## A Salt Shaker (May 7, 2013)

I have 20k on a 2014 2500 4x4 w a 6.4l Hemi and I have been very pleased. I pull a 14,000 lb 5er and get between 6 and 9 mpg. Plenty of power. 8-12 mpg pulling my boat depending on wind. Empty running 80 mph 14-16 depending on wind. Ive had an 03 Cummins, an 05 Cummins and an 08 Cummins. The only thing i miss is the exhaust break....and the turbo.

I put air bags on the back and it has the 5 link coil suspension. Very smooth riding rig. Adios oil burners. No issues other than an AC blower.

Salt


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

My '09 only has 50k but in good shape overall, intermittent problems with the electric door latches, they always work eventually but at times need to depress button multiple times. It's a 5.7 hemi, pulling small boat (18') and trailer get 12-13 at 75. Just me and a few gallons of gas I can get 19mpg at 70-75....as said before a few recalls...

.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

My sons 2013 3500 CTD in the shop now for bad transmission, leaking front transfer case and oil leak from engine main seal. All with 40,000 miles.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I will never own another dodge. My 08 was in the shop for over 2 months and only had 80K miles. The dealership and Chrysler were absolutely no help and refused to do any thing but run a bill up on me. I even had the extra bumper to bumper warranty. When their dealer couldn't get in done in the allowed time Chrysler did nothing to them. They tried to give it back to me 4 times with out the problem fixed.

When I got the truck back 2 days later I went and traded it in for a Chevrolet. One month later Dodge offered a buy back program on it for the problems my truck was in the shop for.

I will never own another Dodge and the people at Killebrew Dodge in Victoria Texas are flat out crooks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Brute said:


> I will never own another dodge. My 08 was in the shop for over 2 months and only had 80K miles. The dealership and Chrysler were absolutely no help and refused to do any thing but run a bill up on me. I even had the extra bumper to bumper warranty. When their dealer couldn't get in done in the allowed time Chrysler did nothing to them. They tried to give it back to me 4 times with out the problem fixed.
> 
> When I got the truck back 2 days later I went and traded it in for a Chevrolet. One month later Dodge offered a buy back program on it for the problems my truck was in the shop for.
> 
> I will never own another Dodge and the people at Killebrew Dodge in Victoria Texas are flat out crooks.


Wow. What was wrong with it? Emmissions problems?

Killibrew is a pretty sorry dealership though.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just remember that figures can lie and liars can figure. All manufactures make great vehicles and all have lemons. Just because you might had a lemon of a particular brand doesn't mean they are all bad of that brand. I find that people usually try to convince others that what they purchased is the best because of pride.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Wow. What was wrong with it? Emmissions problems?
> 
> Killibrew is a pretty sorry dealership though.


Yes emissions. Hardly had any power. I relize how bad they are now since people have started telling me all their bad experiences too.

I understand lemons but between the dealer and Chrysler the service was horrible. They knew they were working on a buy back and refused to acknowledge that a $50K vehicle was in the shop for two months. I had to rent another vehicle for 2 months.

Aside from emissions it had u - joints problems, tie rod recoils, and more. There is a reason they are cheaper than Ford or Chevy. The fit and finish is not even close. There is also a reason you can buy dodge trucks used by the pound, on sale.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

mfnlonewolf said:


> My sons 2013 3500 CTD in the shop now for bad transmission, leaking front transfer case and oil leak from engine main seal. All with 40,000 miles.


 Also had problems with DEF system 2x, and recall on steering system. Refused to honor the 100,000 drivetrain warrenty! Killebrew in Victoria.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*ha*

It was fine until you drove it!!!


mfnlonewolf said:


> Also had problems with DEF system 2x, and recall on steering system. Refused to honor the 100,000 drivetrain warrenty! Killebrew in Victoria.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Aside from emissions it had u - joints problems, tie rod recoils, and more. There is a reason they are cheaper than Ford or Chevy. The fit and finish is not even close. There is also a reason you can buy dodge trucks used by the pound, on sale.


Exactly, when a similar truck is 5k cheaper than the other, it's pretty simple, there's gonna be corners cut somewhere. Lots of guys at work are buying the new Rams because Benny Boyd in Gonzales is selling them dirt cheap, but man I sure see a lot of loaner vehicles out in our parking lot.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SSST said:


> Aside from emissions it had u - joints problems, tie rod recoils, and more. There is a reason they are cheaper than Ford or Chevy. The fit and finish is not even close. There is also a reason you can buy dodge trucks used by the pound, on sale.
> 
> Exactly, when a similar truck is 5k cheaper than the other, it's pretty simple, there's gonna be corners cut somewhere. Lots of guys at work are buying the new Rams because Benny Boyd in Gonzales is selling them dirt cheap, but man I sure see a lot of loaner vehicles out in our parking lot.


The Ram HDs were totally redone a few years ago. They are not cheaper in price now, in fact, you can buy a Ford for less. 
In the past 15 years I have had 4 Rams, two Fords, a Chevy and a Toyota. By far the Rams were the best trucks as far as reliability. The Chevy was absolutely the worst. The Yota got taken in twice on a wrecker, in the first 18 months. The Fords were ok, but I also got stranded by one.

They are all good trucks, and all can produce a lemon. I will say Chevy seems to stand behind their product the best, Ford the worst by far.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> The Ram HDs were totally redone a few years ago. They are not cheaper in price now, in fact, you can buy a Ford for less.
> In the past 15 years I have had 4 Rams, two Fords, a Chevy and a Toyota. By far the Rams were the best trucks as far as reliability. The Chevy was absolutely the worst. The Yota got taken in twice on a wrecker, in the first 18 months. The Fords were ok, but I also got stranded by one.
> 
> They are all good trucks, and all can produce a lemon. I will say Chevy seems to stand behind their product the best, Ford the worst by far.


Man, idk, Benny Boyd is selling their HD's cheaper than you can touch a Ford or Chevy, at least the higher end versions. I know the gassers are priced less than the other 2, and considerably. I have only owned Chevy's since I could drive, so I personally can't vouch for the rest. I've never had a bad one, either I'm real lucky or they put out a pretty good product. I will say the 14's and newer are light years ahead of the previous ones. And I have too heard some Ford horror stories when it comes to warranty issues, a guy here at work had to pony up and file a suit against them, he beat them, but it sure cost him.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

There is no way apples to apples Dodge is the same cost as Ford or Chevy unless you are letting the dealer screw you.

The fact that Dodge still has a problem called the "death wobble" is enough reason not buy one. You can talk about Chevy injectors or what ever but Dodge has real problems that will kill you. Ball joints, tie rods breaking, death wobble.... that's not in the same category as injectors.

Ford is hard on warranty also. We have had hell with our company trucks. It better be all Ford dealership parts down to the air filters. Map sensor went out and the guy reached in the air intake tube. He said if I feel or see dirt no warranty. I have never owned a vehicle that didn't have some trace of dirt in the air intake tube.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Brute said:


> There is no way apples to apples Dodge is the same cost as Ford or Chevy unless you are letting the dealer screw you.
> 
> The fact that Dodge still has a problem called the "death wobble" is enough reason not buy one. You can talk about Chevy injectors or what ever but Dodge has real problems that will kill you. Ball joints, tie rods breaking, death wobble.... that's not in the same category as injectors.
> 
> Ford is hard on warranty also. We have had hell with our company trucks. It better be all Ford dealership parts down to the air filters. Map sensor went out and the guy reached in the air intake tube. He said if I feel or see dirt no warranty. I have never owned a vehicle that didn't have some trace of dirt in the air intake tube.


I have put 100's of thousands of miles on them the past 8 years and I have not had death wobble. The 13 and up models have a totally new front end design.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

ford has death wobble, actually anything with a solid axle can get it


----------



## chugbug1120 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am still enjoying my 2016 Dodge 2500 HD Hemi 6.4 Power Wagon. I just took it in for its first oil change, they didn't want to change it yet due to I only had 3000 miles on it and not the recommended 5000. I insisted and it was done.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

FLAT FISHY said:


> It was fine until you drove it!!!


That is a true statement, but alas the goat is DEAD!


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Great truck, transmission issues at 120k miles sucked but at least it didn't leave me stranded


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> I have put 100's of thousands of miles on them the past 8 years and I have not had death wobble. The 13 and up models have a totally new front end design.


X2! Yeah ball joints wear out so what? Like bigfishtx said I have 300,000 on a 1 ton dually that pulls a goose neck every day (and rolls smooth). If you don't keep the front end aligned then it will chop the tires and if left that way long enough, "it will cause front end problem" as it will on any vehicle!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

got 03 2500 4x4 cummins . 100,000.Only prob was AC compressor/replaced tires once/sun damage to dashboard...always outside....happy camper here


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

*.*

There is not a truck made that will last for a 29 year old kid...lol...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

It seems like A/C problems have always been one of Dodge's weak points. I guess AC Delco and Motorcraft just make superior compressors??


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Avoid the 08's, Chrysler/Dodge was near bankruptcy and under Daimler Benz management with the lowest USA worker morale ever. Since the Fiat takeover and leadership or Marchionne, the company has made a huge turnaround in quality and profitability, not to mention gains in sales numbers across RAM/Jeep.



Brute said:


> I will never own another dodge. My 08 was in the shop for over 2 months and only had 80K miles. The dealership and Chrysler were absolutely no help and refused to do any thing but run a bill up on me. I even had the extra bumper to bumper warranty. When their dealer couldn't get in done in the allowed time Chrysler did nothing to them. They tried to give it back to me 4 times with out the problem fixed.
> 
> When I got the truck back 2 days later I went and traded it in for a Chevrolet. One month later Dodge offered a buy back program on it for the problems my truck was in the shop for.
> 
> I will never own another Dodge and the people at Killebrew Dodge in Victoria Texas are flat out crooks.


Av


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

SSST said:


> It seems like A/C problems have always been one of Dodge's weak points. I guess AC Delco and Motorcraft just make superior compressors??


:rotfl: i had to turn my ac down on the way home today in my 05 ram


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

BadBob said:


> :rotfl: i had to turn my ac down on the way home today in my 05 ram


I know. My 14 Ram has a much better ac than my 15 Ford


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

tim b said:


> There is not a truck made that will last for a 29 year old kid...lol...


My old chebby that was built before I could even drive is about flip 300k. Bought it at 22 and still use it as my work rig. Put 1,600 miles in 4 days this past week. Beat the chit out of it everytime I roll. Btw I'm 29.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

SSST said:


> It seems like A/C problems have always been one of Dodge's weak points. I guess AC Delco and Motorcraft just make superior compressors??


As I grew up I heard just the opposite, Dodge/Chrysler A/C's and auto tranny's were darn near bullet proof, I know my old '79 IH traveler had both under the hood and they worked great with over 100k miles on them ... One thing I always knew whenever I bought a Chrysler product was at least I'd be cool while driving ...

.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Avoid the 08's, Chrysler/Dodge was near bankruptcy and under Daimler Benz management with the lowest USA worker morale ever. Since the Fiat takeover and leadership or Marchionne, the company has made a huge turnaround in quality and profitability, not to mention gains in sales numbers across RAM/Jeep.
> 
> Av


I know those were some rough years but Dodge has accepted "cheap" as a standard and it showed. When you search craigslist, autotrader or any classifieds there are more used dodge rams than any thing else 10 to 1 or more... and at a cheaper price. Their new trucks are significantly cheaper apples to apples. There is a reason for that.

Maybe the Fiat deal will change it... time will tell.


----------

